# Sirius black



## Jeff Arthur (Apr 2, 2022)

Thanks to @Airbone again!
She's a prayer!!! All the time!!


----------



## pute (Apr 2, 2022)

nice work....better fade.  You do good work.


----------



## boo (Apr 2, 2022)

do you flush with anything other than water...curious...


----------



## Jeff Arthur (Apr 2, 2022)

boo said:


> do you flush with anything other than water...curious...


Nope... Ph'd water. Cold water.


----------



## Airbone (Apr 2, 2022)

Nice job brother.
Looks like I left them clones in great hands!


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Apr 2, 2022)

Man it must be a nice feeling walking into that room everyday.  Lol.  Nice timing with the post.  You gotta minute?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 2, 2022)

what kind of aromas does that plant emit?


----------

